# Elsner an 750-8102 interne serielle schnittstelle anschliessen



## elko (22 Juli 2021)

Mir ist die Einstellung für die serielle Schnittstelle nicht klar.
In der Beschreibung der Kommunikationsschnittstelle wird vor Schäden bei falscher Parmetrierung gewarnt!
Die Pegel des RS-232 und RS485 sind unterschiedlich!
Die Schnittstelle ist die COM1 ?
Die einzige Einstellung RS485 habe in ModbusSlave unter RTU-Einstellungen gefunden.

Kann mir jemand die richtige konfiguration nennen.

Vielen Dabk im voraus.


----------



## Tobsucht (22 Juli 2021)

Meine Glaskugel sagt, du nutzt die Wetterstation von Elsner.
Aus der Dokumentation gehen die Einstellungen "Übertragungsrate: 19200 Baud Datenbits: 8 Stoppbit: 1 Parität: keine" hervor.

Ich weiß nicht welcher Transceiver von Elsner genutzt wird, in der Regel sind die dagegen aber geschützt.
Der RS232 Transceiver hat eine Strombegrenzung.

Um sicher zu gehen, kannst Du das Programm mit der Konfigration auf RS485 laden (und das Bootprojekt erstellen) und dann die Wetterstation anschließen.

Es geht nichts kaputt, wenn die Übertragungsrate, Datenbits, Stoppbits und Parität nicht passt.

Grüße


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 Juli 2021)

Hallo elko,

das ist zwar für Beckhoff, aber das sollte sich fast 1:1 auf deine WAGO übertragen lassen:
Anschluss der Elsner Wetterstation an eine KL6041

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Tobsucht (24 Juli 2021)

elko hatte nach der onboard Schnittstelle gefragt.
Diese hat einen Sub D Anschluss und ist kein einzelnes Steckmodul.

Pin 3 (Sub D) wäre dann mit A (Wetterstation) zu verbinden und 8 mit B.

Es kann durchaus notwendig sein, einen aktiven Busabschluss zu verwenden. Dieser im Stecker 750-960 enthalten.
Hier müsste dann B (ProfiBus Stecker) mit A (Wetterstation) und A mit B verbunden werden.

Grüße


----------



## ADS_0x1 (24 Juli 2021)

Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte auf den Oberpunkt verlinkt, das ist für 3 verschiedene Schnittstellen erläutert:



			Anschluss der Elsner Wetterstation an eine N031 Schnittstelle


----------



## Tobsucht (25 Juli 2021)

Die Pinbelegung passt aber trotzdem nicht zur Wago Steuerung.


----------



## KLM (26 Juli 2021)

Es gibt dazu einen Anwendungshinweis, der die Verkabelung an einer seriellen Klemme zeigt: https://www.wago.com/at/d/15501
Wenn Du das kombinierst mit der Pin-Belegung aus dem Handbuch des Controllers, hast Du es eigentlich schon. Sonst kann ich auch den Profibus Stecker 750-960 empfehlen, der hat nahezu passende Widerstände für Modbus und reicht in den meisten fällen. Ohne Abschlusswiderstand wird es aber sicherlich nicht gehen. Eine Bias-Schaltung wirst aber sicherlich nicht brauchen.


----------



## elko (27 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!

Bei verwendung der Wagobausteine muss, laut Auskunft von WAGO, 
die Schnittstelle nicht parametriert werden.

Die Verbindung habe mit einem Profibusstecker  bekommen.
Leider erhalte nur eine Fehlermelung und keine keine Daten!

Wago 750-8102 - integrierte serielle Schnittstelle (9 polige Buchse)
Elsner Wetterstation P03/3-RS485-basic.

Den Baustein und die Ausgangsvariablen habe ich als Bild angehängt.

Vileicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Juli 2021)

Ist das überhaupt die richtige Elsner? Da gibt es eine spezielle Version für Wago.


----------



## KLM (27 Juli 2021)

Hol Dir den COM1 mal über die Eingabehilfe via F2 rein inklusive Namensraum global irgendwas. Und wie @Oberchefe schon sagt, prüf auch den Typ der Wetterstation.
Ja, der FB konfiguriert den COM-Port selbst richtig, selbst wenn er zuvor falsch konfiguriert wurde. Das macht der FB für diese spezielle Wetterstation aber eben auch mit den speziellen seriellen Parametern.


----------



## elko (29 Juli 2021)

Das Problem ist gelöst!
Mit dem Baustein "WagoSolElsner.FbUniversalWeatherStation" bekomme ich meine Daten.


----------

